# MAC jobs in Dubai?



## user25 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi Everyone i'm new 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  	I was wondering if anyone can help -
  	I am possibly travelling to Dubai this year to stay for some time and have wanted to work for Mac for a looong time, would I be able to do this being from the UK and not having any experience of working for them before? Also, would I have to wait til I'm actually in Dubai to apply for a position considering you probably have to do a make-up application in interview etc?

  	I'm also pretty clueless with regards to money conversion, how much would I roughly earn there for that kind of job?

  	Any help appreciated!

  	Leanne xx


----------



## Mac-Guy (Feb 2, 2012)

I cannot really help you with working for MAC in Dubai, but the housing market is quite different than in the UK as all landlords in Dubai ask for rent money for a year in advance in one cheque. The best option is to secure a job that gives you a housing allowance as you employer will be able to write you that cheque.

  	I hope you will enjoy your time in the UAE. It's a vibrant place, though personally I prefer Abu Dabi over Dubai. Good luck with everything, including your MAC adventures.


----------

